# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  همگام سازی  دو دیتابیس local

## Hossis

من دو دیتابیس روی دو سیستم دارم که می خوام هر چند وقتی این دو رو همگام کرده و تغییرات و اضافات هر کدوم روی دیگری هم اعمال بشه و بالعکس 
می خواستم بدونم که الگوریتم این کار به چه نحویه و از چه روشی باید استفاده کنم؟

----------


## yaser.noorollahi

از نرم افزار red gate  میتونید استفاده کنید .
هم برای همگام سازی structure  هم برای هم گام سازی data .

----------


## Hossis

> از نرم افزار red gate  میتونید استفاده کنید .
> هم برای همگام سازی structure  هم برای هم گام سازی data .


این نرم افزار، sqlite رو هم ساپورت می کنه؟؟
در ضمن اگر روش نرم افزاری و کد نویسی برای این کار بود بهتر می بود.

----------


## yaser.noorollahi

sqlite  رو نمیدونم 
ولی یه نرم افزار هست که خودم خیلی کار کردم و خیلی کارش درسته ApexDiff هستش.
چیزی که شنیدم اینه که DB SOLO  از SQLite  پشتیبانی میکنه.

----------


## Hossis

حالا اگر خواسته باشیم نرم افزاری و با کد نویسی این کار رو انجام بدیم، راهی هست؟ بدون این که از نرم افزارهای جانبی استفاده بشه؟؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
سعی کنید حتی المقدور خودتون رو وابسته به ابزارهای غیر نکنید.
این امکان با روشهای خیلی مختلفی میشه پیاده سازی بشه.
مثل تریگر و....
اما راحتترین راه پیاده سازی یک Transaction Replication هست که مشکل شما رو برطرف میکنه.

----------


## Hossis

> سلام
> این امکان با روشهای خیلی مختلفی میشه پیاده سازی بشه.
> مثل تریگر و....
> اما راحتترین راه پیاده سازی یک Transaction Replication هست که مشکل شما رو برطرف میکنه.


من تو ذهنم این بود که در یک جدول به اسم Log مشخصات تغییرات رو با استفاده از تریگر ذخیره کنیم و بعد همگام سازی کنیم 
در مورد Transaction Replication می شه منبعی یا کتابی معرفی کنید؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

در همین سایت درمورد Replication یک مقاله فارسی وجود داره.
به جز این باز میتونید از قابلیت هایی مثل Change data capture نیز استفاده کنید.

----------


## gGolmiri

میشه از تریگر استفاده کرد ولی من ترجیح میدم log را انتقال بدم به دیتابیس مقصد. :خجالت:

----------


## mohsenronaldo

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!thank  s alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hossis

> میشه از تریگر استفاده کرد ولی من ترجیح میدم log را انتقال بدم به دیتابیس مقصد.


من تو ذهنم اینه که یک لوگ که ساختیم (چون من از دیتابیسی غیر از اسکیوال سرور استفاده می کنم که بخشی در این سایت نداره ) 
لوگ رو دستی می سازم، بعد به دیتابیس اصلی منتقل می کنم بعد بر اساس تاریخی  که فیلد آپدیت شده ، توش تغییر اعمال می کنم

من همین راه رو می پسندم ولی فقط ایده می خوام، چون می خوام به صورت نرم افزاری و جدای از نرم افزارهای موجود این کار رو انجام بدم.
اگر ممکنه ایده های خودتون رو شفاف تر و با جزئیات بیشتر توضیح دهید.

----------

